# Cadence ZRS-7000D???



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with this amp or any of the amps in this line? If so, do they do rated power, and are they overall a good quality amplifier? I don't know much about Cadence at all so I am looking for some opinions from people more knowledgeable than myself. Thanks in advance for any help...


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ive been told that both the ZRS line and iA line of Cadence are their best amplifiers. The iA7 is rated at 1000 rms at 12V and 1200 at 14.4V, and mine has given me everything I need and more.

Here is one being benched. Clearly they do more than rated:

YouTube - iA7


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anybody know for sure what this amp puts out? On all of the online sites that have it for sale it is rated at 900rms 2ohm, and 1300rms at 1ohm. But I think the Cadence site says it is 1000rms at 1 ohm. If anyone owns this amp or any of them in this line and can tell me what it is actually rated at I would appreciate it greatly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amkarlix (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone???????
Anyone???????
Anyone...


----------

